
Ask HN: Newswebsite for Reddit, HN .. With Curl-Option? - Joshuanimal
	There is a news website out there where you can access news from Reddit, Hackernews and so on on one page. Also there was an option with curl or wget to read the news? This was standing beside the title.<p>What site is this?
======
gus_massa
Is this your site? This is the third submission of the same question, and it
looks like more like some astroturfing attempt than a genuine question, but I
can be wrong.

If this is your site, try submitting it as a ShowHN. Read the guidelines
carefully
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)
and try to be ready to answer questions and feedback if you are lucky.

Also, avoid writing a comment like "Bump!". It doesn't bump the thread, you'll
get a downvote and it makes the submission look more shady and it may get
flagged and after many repetitions get your account banned and other nasty
stuff that the mods can do.

[And before you try it, don't use sockpuppets. The mods will realize and apply
penalties and bannings.]

